# Free online Spanish Course



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Thought it might be useful to some forum members , free online Spanish course starting June 1st , I have registered , not sure how it will be but think it is worth a go :-0)


Here is the link

https://www.miriadax.net/web/espanol-salamanca-a2/inicio


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

maureen47 said:


> Thought it might be useful to some forum members , free online Spanish course starting June 1st , I have registered , not sure how it will be but think it is worth a go :-0)
> 
> 
> Here is the link
> ...


Well, the Salamanca university is supposed to be THE place to study Spanish, so looks like it's well worth giving a try!


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Well, the Salamanca university is supposed to be THE place to study Spanish, so looks like it's well worth giving a try!



Thats good to hear , will post an dlet folks know how it goes


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Started online Spanish Course its very good and stretching me with the written assessments as you go along , really helping my understanding of written Spanish


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi , an update on this course on week 4 now of 6 and have to say its really good , I have learned so much , I have passed all my modules so far (pass mark >70%) so really chuffed, got to pass the end of course test to get my certificate but thats not so important just really pleased I have improved my Spanish


----------

